# Is there any Pure Bred Maine **** Breeders?



## Keisha53 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right category. I apologize if this is the wrong place.

I was just wondering if there are any Maine **** breeders here? I'm looking to buy a kitten, and if anyone would be willing to ship her to me. I'm in Asia.

I'm looking to buy a Purebred Maine **** female kitten, 3 months old. And I don't want her neutered. I want to breed her when she's older with my male Maine ****.

I hope someone could point me to the right direction.
Thanks, and sorry for bothering you.


----------

